# More screensavers



## Guest

Here are some more screensavers I made up tonight.  I'll probably keep adding to the thread as I get inspired.


----------



## Cat

ooooh! ahhhhh! *soft applause*
Feels somewhat like being at a fireworks show. Each new pic I see is like a new burst in the sky, lol.
Thanks for more, Jim. Do you have access to a better quality Nosferatu?


----------



## Guest

Cat said:


> ooooh! ahhhhh! *soft applause*
> Feels somewhat like being at a fireworks show. Each new pic I see is like a new burst in the sky, lol.
> Thanks for more, Jim. Do you have access to a better quality Nosferatu?


Yes. I intentionally altered the one I made to make it appear as if it were done with charcoal/pastels. I liked the effect. But I could easily make a "clean" one. Gimme a couple minutes.


----------



## Cat

Thankee. Mooch-ass grass-knees, Jim. My bad eyes can do the special effect on their own


----------



## iamc

Great choices!! From Poe's Raven to Oz, Charlotte's Web to van Gough's Starry Night...you've got them covered!!


----------



## Guest

iamc said:


> Great choices!! From Poe's Raven to Oz, Charlotte's Web to van Gough's Starry Night...you've got them covered!!


Thanks. I'm trying to come up with something for everyone, regardless of their reading tastes.


----------



## chynared21

*Love the Starry Starry Night BJ...it's one of DD's favorites )) Thanks.*


----------



## Guest

chynared21 said:


> *Love the Starry Starry Night BJ...it's one of DD's favorites )) Thanks.*


My pleasure.


----------



## iamc

Edward Gorey - Gashlycrumb Tinies!!!!!

Ooh ooh ooh, Jim! Love that one!


----------



## Cat

omgomgomg! I lovelovelove the edward gorey! *smooch!*


----------



## Guest

iamc said:


> Edward Gorey - Gashlycrumb Tinies!!!!!
> 
> Ooh ooh ooh, Jim! Love that one!


The first one was slightly off size. (576 x 800.) But I fixed it. Should work now.


----------



## Guest

Glad you like them, ladies.  I don't know why Gorey didn't occur to me earlier.  Some of his stuff is perfect for Kindlesavers.  (Though most of his panels are oblong shaped the wrong direction.  )

Thanks to Scathach for the inspiration.


----------



## Cat

Jim, do you take requests? If you think this one would look good as a scrsvr, could you please make it one? I haven't read the book, but the pic is so horrid and scary in color that if it translated well to a b/w scrsvr I'd be very happy.

(click for full-size)

Not that I want to sidetrack you from Gorey. Those are terrific.


----------



## Guest

(click for full-size)


----------



## Leslie

Bacardi Jim said:


> And here's one for Leslie  :


Thank you, BJ! I'm honored and flattered!

L


----------



## iamc

Cat said:


> Jim, do you take requests? If you think this one would look good as a scrsvr, could you please make it one? I haven't read the book, but the pic is so horrid and scary in color that if it translated well to a b/w scrsvr I'd be very happy.


Whoa! That one totally freaks me out! But I can't look away! LOLOLOL

C


----------



## Cat

Thanks Jim, that's horribly wonderful! I am wringing my hands evilly while contemplating putting that and several others you did on Skinderella.







Muahahaha! MUAhahaha! MUAHAHAHA! er ... I feel so evil.

I know, iamc, there's something kinda riveting about that pic to me, too.


----------



## Cat

omg *sniff* thanks, Jim.


----------



## thejackylking #884

Jim do you have anymore Sherlock Holmes pics?


----------



## Guest

thejackylking said:


> Jim do you have anymore Sherlock Holmes pics?


Not at the moment. But I can make some more tonight after work.


----------



## Guest

Ethan said:


> Question: how did a discussion about screensavers on the Kindle degenerate into a vomit session? This is totally sick stuff.
> 
> Ya, ya, I know I don't have to look at it, but for crying out loud, this is supposed to be a group of civilized people and I don't expect to flip to a discussion and be hit in the face with this garbage. If you want to post death pictures, go somewhere else.


I'm not sure if you're talking to me, to cush or to Cat. I was simply filling a request to turn a picture of a vampire into a screensaver. I was asked to do a favor for someone, and I did it. If you have problems with specific posters or pictures, I suggest you either take it up in private with the individual in question or discuss it with a Mod.

The intention of this thread is to provide a service. I'm spending my time and limited talents to try to help people. I would prefer that it not turn into petty personal bickering..


----------



## Cat

Wow. Sorry. It never occurred to me that a site geared for adults (with an eye to being _careful_ of kids, not posting as if _we_ are kids.) would be so offended. Next time I'll PM Jim, or whomever, ask if they mind, then send them whatever gross, horrible, adult pic I have in mind. I'll be sure to make sure all future posts will be acceptable to 11 y/os and adults who don't want their delicate sensibilities offended.

Can we please pull all references to romance novels, horror stories, and any novels containing violence? It would be a shame to buy a book through a link at this site (where this site is also benefiting from the linkage) and be hit in the face with offensive sexual content, or creepy, drippy pus, or violent bloody passages. 
While we're at it, let's also can the references and links to DecalGirl because they have a creepy, gory crime scene skin that who knows who might be offended by?

Oh ... and no Christian, Jewish, Islamic, Bhuddist, etc threads, book links, or IDs. Personally I find being hit in the face with GOD IDs and blessings in signatures offensive. I didn't say so before, but as long as we're going to air grievances that may offend children or other sensitive adults, that's my complaint.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Won't be locked for long - - please stand by...


----------



## KBoards Admin

*Update from the Mods:*

While these screensavers may not be to everyone's taste, we feel that they are within bounds in the context of this screensaver thread.

Recognizing that the images may shock and offend some, we suggest the following compromise:

- That "shock" images be thumbnailed, to a width=100. Optionally, a poster can make it so that a full-size image appears when the smaller image is clicked. That way, people who are interested can click and view the whole image.

Here's an example:



Assuming that that is workable, I will provide instructions in a moment on how to make the clickable thumbnail image.

Update: here is the bbcode to make the clickable thumbnail. Update the domain name (e.g. the photobucket location) and the image name (e.g. scary-photo.jpg) as appropriate.



Code:


[url=http://www.yourdomain.com/yourimage.jpg][IMG]http://www.yourdomain.com/yourimage.jpg[/IMG][/url]


----------



## Guest

Thanks, Harvey.  Given that Vampires are literary creations, I didn't think twice about fulfilling Cat's request.  But then, I didn't count on the petty arrrggghhhrrrggggg.... *chokes self*


----------



## KBoards Admin

Unh unh. I'm trying to make peace here, please!


----------



## Guest

Harvey said:


> Unh unh. I'm trying to make peace here, please!


Actually, so am I. 

Check your PM.


----------



## iamc

I appreciate the mods trying to 'keep the peace'. It's not an easy job. I used to operate a 3000+ member board myself.

"Offensive" is subjective, isn't it? We've seen a perfect example of that--- to some, religion is offensive. to others, vampires are offensive.

Literary content/theme runs the gamut. There are some books I wouldn't dare read. Those are quite likely some of the favorites books of some members. I'm not going to judge your reading choices, and just enjoy what I like.  

C


----------



## Cat

Ah... nice compromise, Harvey. As I've stated before, I'm a gutter rat so I'm not used to being pleased with "solutions" and rules that mod teams come yup with. Nice job, tho. I really expected it to become like high tea for kindergarteners around here. Thankfully you're allowing for different personalities (who also happen to enjoy reading and Kindles) to feel comfortable and interact. Mooch-ass grass-knees, team.

Jim, I also started another thread when this got locked apologizing to you. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1476.new.html#new


----------



## pidgeon92

As I've mentioned before, horror novels (and movies) are by far my favorite genre..... I think it's time to start a new thread......
 
Let's talk HORROR! 'fraidy cats stay out.


----------



## Cat

So is that pic of my


Spoiler



arse


 I was gonna post in or out? I'm confused.


Spoiler



Juuuust kidding. I'll post no arse pics! Unless it's like, yaknow, art, or sumpthin'. From like, the Lew-vwahr.


----------



## Cat

Olive branch to anyone I offended with that pic:










&


----------



## bkworm8it

Bacardi Jim said:


> And here's another one for Cat:


I like this one and little women.

Thanks for all the wonderful possiable screenshots Jim.

Theresam


----------



## Guest

Thanks, Theresa. 

I made that one from a picture of her cats that Cat posted in another thread.  It just seemed like a natural.


----------



## bkworm8it

Bacardi Jim said:


> Thaqnks, Theresa.
> 
> I made that one from a picture of her cats that Cat posted in another thread. It just seemed like a natural.


I should thank Cat then too. THANK YOU!! The one on the left looks like a cat I had growing up. I miss him and this picture will work for membrance


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Harvey said:


> Update: here is the bbcode to make the clickable thumbnail. Update the domain name (e.g. the photobucket location) and the image name (e.g. scary-photo.jpg) as appropriate.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [url=http://www.yourdomain.com/yourimage.jpg][IMG]http://www.yourdomain.com/yourimage.jpg[/IMG][/url]


Harvey, love this! I think this is a good solution for Accessories, too, where sometimes we want large pictures to see details but they take up soooo much room. I'm going to post this there, too.

Betsy


----------



## Cat

bkworm8it said:


> I should thank Cat then too. THANK YOU!! The one on the left looks like a cat I had growing up. I miss him and this picture will work for membrance


I'm tickled to pieces that my cats are gonna be on someone else's Kindle! Smooch on the left and Munchkin on the right. They were strays I found together as kittens and haven't been able to keep them apart. They're buds and strut around my home liketwo teenagers keeping everyone in line, lol. Before I could get them to trust me enough, Smooch got injured so I took them immediately. Unfortunately Smooch ended up losing his right eye, but he was young enough I don't think it bothers him at all.

I'm glad the pic brings back good memories for you.


----------



## Guest

Now _there's_ some of that lovely warmth and goodwill this thread was supposed to inspire.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Nice one!

Betsy


----------



## thejackylking #884

Thanks Jim.


----------



## Guest

More coming later, after Colbert. But glad you liked it.


----------



## Guest

Yes, it's true. Every time somebody buys a _Twilight_ book, an orphan infant kitten dies.


----------



## mimikoh

Wow, great work BJ!  I'm still discovering all the hidden nooks and crannies here on KB and finally stumbled on this one!  Starry, Scream, and Narnia have made it into my collection, but what I want to know is....

Where's Elmo?!

Tee-Hee!  *dances like Elmo*!


----------



## Guest

mimikoh said:


> Wow, great work BJ! I'm still discovering all the hidden nooks and crannies here on KB and finally stumbled on this one! Starry, Scream, and Narnia have made it into my collection, but what I want to know is....
> 
> Where's Elmo?!
> 
> Tee-Hee! *dances like Elmo*!


He's not kindleworthy. 

But you are.


----------



## mimikoh

Bacardi Jim said:


> He's not kindleworthy.
> 
> But you are.


Awwww, shucks! *blush* I bet you say that to all the kindlers!


----------



## Jen

Bacardi Jim said:


> More coming later, after Colbert. But glad you liked it.


Ooooh, what about a Colbert saver?! Love him. Just kidding, you don't really have to do that! Plus we wouldn't want him to find out about it, his ego is big enough...!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

BJ--

You're doing a great job here--34 screensavers over 6 pages at this point, by my count, including a 2 screensaver margin-of-error.  

I'm wondering if it's time to think about have genre screensaver threads, where warranted?  You have a great range of screensavers here.  As you noted in another thread, you have some Alice in Wonderland screensavers, and someone else has started a thread for those.  If we had "Sherlock Holmes screensavers", "Fantasy screensavers", "Horror Screensavers" "Author Screensavers" (not saying these are what you should pick, just ones that came to mind) and then you could still have the "More Screensavers for ones that don't categorize well or that are one-offs until such time as they merit their own thread.  I wouldn't recommend too many subdivisions, just brainstorming on some way to make it useful and convenient to other members.  I didn't realize you had the Alice & Wonderland because they were early in the thread.

Just a thought!

Betsy


----------



## bkworm8it

Bacardi Jim said:


>


LOVE...love....love...love.. Oh did I tell you i loved this one

Theresam


----------



## Guest

Betsy the Quilter said:


> BJ--
> 
> You're doing a great job here--34 screensavers over 6 pages at this point, by my count, including a 2 screensaver margin-of-error.
> 
> I'm wondering if it's time to think about have genre screensaver threads, where warranted? You have a great range of screensavers here. As you noted in another thread, you have some Alice in Wonderland screensavers, and someone else has started a thread for those. If we had "Sherlock Holmes screensavers", "Fantasy screensavers", "Horror Screensavers" "Author Screensavers" (not saying these are what you should pick, just ones that came to mind) and then you could still have the "More Screensavers for ones that don't categorize well or that are one-offs until such time as they merit their own thread. I wouldn't recommend too many subdivisions, just brainstorming on some way to make it useful and convenient to other members. I didn't realize you had the Alice & Wonderland because they were early in the thread.
> 
> Just a thought!
> 
> Betsy


Betsy--whatever you think or want to do is fine with me. This and my LotR screensavers threads are me trying to give back to the community. So long as the jerks are prevented from disrupting things here, I'll happily go along with anything you think will make it better. Note that I have two "fine art" pics and one "poetry" one. Are you asking me to move my Alice pic to the other thread? I'll happily do so.


----------



## Guest

Your satisfaction is my satisfaction, Theresa.  That's one of my favorites too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Bacardi Jim said:


> Note that I have two "fine art" pics and one "poetry" one. Are you asking me to move my Alice pic to the other thread? I'll happily do so.


Jim,

As far as I'm concerned, it's entirely up to you, I just want people to be able to access your work, so if you have several that fit one topic really well, maybe they should have a topic ala LOTR. If you're comfortable moving the Alice ones to the other thread, that works for me. (Note, I'm not a mod here  treat this as a suggestion from a member/user.)

Betsy


----------



## Guest

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Jim,
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, it's entirely up to you, I just want people to be able to access your work, so if you have several that fit one topic really well, maybe they should have a topic ala LOTR. If you're comfortable moving the Alice ones to the other thread, that works for me. (Note, I'm not a mod here  treat this as a suggestion from a member/user.)
> 
> Betsy


I'm already moving the "kiddie lit" pics to another thread. That will stremline this thread quite a bit.


----------



## Cat

Bacardi Jim said:


> Betsy--whatever you think or want to do is fine with me. This and my LotR screensavers threads are me trying to give back to the community. So long as the jerks (not Cat) are prevented from disrupting things here, I'll happily go along with anything you think will make it better. Note that I have two "fine art" pics and one "poetry" one. Are you asking me to move my Alice pic to the other thread? I'll happily do so.


ficksed.


----------



## Guest

You knew I didn't mean you, Cat.


----------



## Cat

Yeahhhhh, I knew.


----------



## Marci

Bacardi Jim,

I love the Dragon screensavers.

The Asimov picture by Rowan is very interesting, too.

_Thanks_ for all your work in providing these,

Marci


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Bacardi Jim said:


>


2001: A Space Odyssey was on a few weeks ago and I TiVo'd it. Tried to watch it yesterday. . .it is a weird film. And I fell asleep halfway through. . . .

(This is apropos of absolutely nothing but seemed related. . . . . . )

Ann


----------



## Guest

^^^Then you missed the _really_ weird part.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Bacardi Jim said:


> ^^^Then you missed the _really_ weird part.


Well, it's still saved. Sometime when I'm sure I'm completely awake I'll try again. . . .

Ann


----------



## chynared21

*Thanks for the dragons BJ...I absolutely love them!*


----------



## Lizbeth

Bacardi Jim, 

thank you so much for the screen saver!  Starry Night is actually kinda sentimental to me.. so I appreciate it.. trouble is.. I got a skin and one of the matching screen savers.. would like to replace.. I have figured out how to get them IN.. I cant figure out how to delete just one (the skin picture) and keep your new one.. I actually have tried to "delete" from content manager as well as hooking up with my USB and deleting that entire folder but they are both still there..........?? thank you for your assistance!!  

Lizbeth


----------



## bkworm8it

thanks for the dragons Bacardi Jim!  Can't wait to get home to load them on my kindle!

TheresaM


----------



## Cat

Lizbeth said:


> Bacardi Jim,
> 
> thank you so much for the screen saver! Starry Night is actually kinda sentimental to me.. so I appreciate it.. trouble is.. I got a skin and one of the matching screen savers.. would like to replace.. I have figured out how to get them IN.. I cant figure out how to delete just one (the skin picture) and keep your new one.. I actually have tried to "delete" from content manager as well as hooking up with my USB and deleting that entire folder but they are both still there..........?? thank you for your assistance!!
> 
> Lizbeth


If I'm correct, you can't do it through content manager, you have to hook up to your pc and delete all of them (unless you know which number is each specific scrnsvr, or what order you entered them in). Try deleting not just the folder you first see, but try deleting the one in the system folder. Actually, I seem to recall just deleting the scrnsvrs themselves, not the entire folder(s). I don't know if you have to delete both places, or just getting rid of scrnsvrs in the system folder will do it.


----------



## Rivery

chynared21 said:


> *Thanks for the dragons BJ...I absolutely love them!*


Agreed! Thank you.


----------



## Lizbeth

Cat, 

I did some foolin around something I read about showing system folders.. to be honest.. I have been messing with this for an hour now.. seem to be keep repeating the process.. and FINALLY I got it where there was just the 1 screensaver I wanted.. I don't know if I could really tell you HOW I actually did it.. the original screensavers were showing up for few min.. but now they are mysteriously gone..   I think it is kinda "flaky" does not seem to be as easy to delete the screensavers as it is to install them.. 

Thank you.. 

Lizbeth


----------



## Cat

lol, I know how it is to be in that muddled, frustrated state when you know just enough to really screw something up, but not enough to get to your solution easily and it could go either way. I'm glad you finally got it worked out, tho. I'm sure there are good directions in the user guide, or Leslie's FAQ, or sth. I know I've seen directions before (since I've had to do it, too) so probably one of the mods will either post a link or be able to describe it correctly/better than I did for the next person


----------



## Leslie

Hey Jim, here's another one for me!


----------



## Guest

^^^ Another one for Leslie.


----------



## Leslie

Bacardi Jim said:


> ^^^ Another one for Leslie.


I think Larry and Freddie are awfully cute.

L


----------



## thejackylking #884

Jim think you can turn this into a screen saver?


----------



## kim

I can't believe I haven't stumbled upon this thread until now.  BJ, these are great.  OK, some are not my taste, but I'm sure others like them. 'Winter' is actually by favorite.  

Thanks for all the work BJ!


----------



## MonaSW

The trees with the snow are great!


----------



## thejackylking #884

Thanks Jim


----------



## Guest

kim said:


> I can't believe I haven't stumbled upon this thread until now. BJ, these are great. OK, some are not my taste, but I'm sure others like them. 'Winter' is actually by favorite.
> 
> Thanks for all the work BJ!


I know how easy it is to say "My pleasure." But in this case, it's totally appropriate. It is my pleasure to make them, and I'm glad you found one you like.


----------



## Guest

Nice work BJ.  I like your new additions.


----------



## Guest

Vampyre said:


> Nice work BJ. I like your new additions.


Thanks. I try.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Nice work, Jim!


Betsy


----------



## Vegas_Asian

got the image from Deviantart and used it on my k for a while, but I just stick to the screensaver that came with my skin now.


----------



## Marci

Bacardi Jim said:


> Calvin and Hobbes--Bill Watterson


*Awesome! Beautiful! *

Hearts & hugs,

Marci


----------



## Jaderose

Bacardi Jim said:


> Calvin and Hobbes--Bill Watterson


Super cute! I snagged this one too.. Thanks Jim!!


----------



## tetons307

Hi Jim,

Well I have a question for you.  I have a couple of pictures I would love to have as screensavers for my Lucy.  Would you be interested in making them into screensavers for me me or telling me how to do it myself.  I have been trying all this afternoon with no luck.  

Thanks so much
Mary


----------



## Guest

Howdy,

Post them here if you like. I can probablly help you.


----------



## tetons307

Well I would but I have no idea how to do that.


----------



## tetons307

ok i'm going to try and insert my picture hope this works[ihttp://s596.photobucket.com/albums/tt50/tetons307/mg][/img]


----------



## tetons307




----------



## tetons307

omg i did it i can't belive it. bet i couldn't do it again!!!!!


----------



## pidgeon92

The picture looks fine to go on the Kindle.... What kind of problems are you having?


----------



## tetons307

well when i download it to my kindle the picture is just showing in the upper left hand corner of my kindle.  the picture doesn't cover the entire screen.  any ideas


----------



## pidgeon92

These are the installation instructions from the MobileRead forum... Did you do step 7?

1. Attach the Kindle to a computer using the USB cord.
2. Using Windows Explorer (or whatever you use to see individual files/folders) , you should see a new drive called Kindle under My Computer. Go to that drive. (Or if you have an SD card in your Kindle, you can go to the SD drive.)
3. Create a new folder called "pictures" and a subfolder called "screensavers" under it. Make sure both folder names are all lowercase.
4. Copy your image files into the screensavers folder. Your pictures should be 600×800 pixels and black & white. I've only used .jpg files. [[Note: I've used .png files as well]]
5. After copying is complete & it is safe, remove the Kindle from the USB connection.
6. Go to your Home menu and press alt-z. This will create a new book called "screensavers" . Open it. You'll see each of your pictures. You can advance through them with the prev. page and next page buttons. [[Note: The new book will appear at the END of your book list]]
7. While viewing your pictures, look at the bottom of the Kindle screen. If you see your battery indicator & Menu prompt, press alt-F to go into Full Screen mode.
8. On each photo, press alt-shift-0 (i.e., alt-shift-zero) . After a brief delay, you'll get a message that your picture has been exported as screensaver. Click Close on the message.
9. Navigate to each of the pictures you want to use and repeat the above step.
10. When you've got all your pictures loaded, test them by going into & out of sleep mode. Alt-aA (i.e., alt-font size button) puts it to sleep & wakes it up again. Each time it sleeps, it should use a different image. If you see the same image all the time, relook at Step 3.

I added your picture to my Kindle, and I see the problem you are having.... I will fix the graphic and re-post.


----------



## tetons307

yes i did step 7 when i do alt f it still doesn't show in the entire screen just the upper left hand corner


----------



## pidgeon92

The image was a little too small.... The images need to be 600 x 800 to fill the entire screen... I have resized the image:


----------



## Guest

pidgeon92 said:


> The picture looks fine to go on the Kindle.... What kind of problems are you having?


It's the wrong size. I'll have it fixed in a second.


----------



## Guest

Or you can do it.


----------



## tetons307

oh my it worked perfert once you fixed it.  ok so do you mind telling me how you fixed it because i have few more i would like to add that i think will need to be fixed.  

Thank you so much
Mary


----------



## tetons307

ok








here are the others i was talking about do they need to be resized?


----------



## pidgeon92

All you need to do is resize them using image editing software... 600 x 800 pixels. If you tell me what software you have, I can walk you through the steps.

Here they are:


----------



## tetons307

it worked great thank you again.  i really appreciate you taking time out of your day to fix these for me.  as for the software i have it came with computer.  jasc paint shop is what i have

thanks again for all your help
mary


----------



## pidgeon92

It looks like Jasc has been absorbed by Corel.... I haven't used that program in years, so I can't give you the exact menu commands... Look at each of the menus, and under one of them should be an option called "Image Size."

In that window, you should see a check box that says "Constrain Proportions," make sure that is checked. You should see Width and Height options, which may be set for inches, not pixels. Make sure it is on pixels, then make the width 600. The height will change proportionately to the width. If the height shows 800, save the picture and you are done.

If the height is below 800, change it to 800. The width will change accordingly.
If the height is above 800, leave it alone.

If the picture is not too far off 600x800, go ahead and load it on your Kindle and see how you like it.

If the picture is not in the proportion of 600 x 800 to start with, you will need to crop the picture so it is in proportion. This is something you will need to play with, so you get the portion of the picture you want most. Sometimes you can squish the proportions a wee bit, as I did when I posted the Zodiac screensavers back in November. Ultimately it is up to you....

Picture editing is a great skill to have..... Check your local library or community college and see if they have any classes you can take, most software is pretty similar in doing this kind of basic editing.


----------



## Guest

Looks like I was waaay to slow.  Time to mosey on back to the bunk room for a nap.


----------



## tetons307

thanks so much for the tutorial i will try and play with it some this week.  
mary


----------



## Jen

BJ - I haven't been in this thread for awhile and just now saw the Colbert saver...just had to grab it, it's too great.  You may possibly be my new hero (which I guess isn't saying much, huh?)


----------



## Guest

Jen said:


> BJ - I haven't been in this thread for awhile and just now saw the Colbert saver...just had to grab it, it's too great. You may possibly be my new hero (which I guess isn't saying much, huh?)


I haven't added any in awhile. I'm overdue. But I'm glad you loved the Colbertrait.  I will accept your hero worship on his behalf.


----------



## Rivery

Yes, loved that game.  Lent my disk out and never got it back


----------



## Guest

Rivery said:


> Yes, loved that game. Lent my disk out and never got it back


We're on my third copy of it. (The Anniversary DVD version that has the first three games.) And, of course, we also own the rest of the series, including URU and its expansions.

We're fans.


----------



## buddyswife

can you resize these? I had more in mind but they the same width and length lol


----------



## Guest

Scroll back.  I already made a screensaver for the big Twatlight picture.


----------



## Guest

And you just killed another kitten.


----------



## buddyswife

yes i seen that one .. i got it thanks alot! i also got a few others .. they come out so nice looking


----------



## buddyswife

ok i quit lol im just go thru the site and pick random ones i like lol .. thanks for trying


----------



## vg

Is there a way to work with a picture like this to make it a screensaver?


----------



## buddyswife

is there a way to make this 300x400 picture 600x800?


----------



## pidgeon92

buddyswife said:


> is there a way to make this 300x400 picture 600x800?


Sure, but it will be all jagged.


----------



## buddyswife

oh ok .. some reason i suck at finding pics for screensavers lol .. i'm stick to the ones I have .. thanks for the help


----------



## buddyswife

ohhh that doesn't look bad at all .. thanks alot!!!!!


----------



## Guest

buddyswife said:


> ohhh that doesn't look bad at all .. thanks alot!!!!!


No problem. I had to use some SFX.


----------



## buddyswife

Bacardi Jim said:


> No problem. I had to use some SFX.


lol whatever that is .. i'm so not smart about these kinda things


----------



## Guest

SFX=special effects

When directly resized, the image was, as pidgeon said, "jagged" or heavily pixelated.  I had to apply a couple of special effects to "soften" the image to keep it from being downright ugly.


----------



## vg

Bacardi Jim - Thank you!  Thank you!  Thank you!


----------



## Guest

You are both very welcome.


----------



## buddyswife

Bacardi Jim said:


> SFX=special effects
> 
> When directly resized, the image was, as pidgeon said, "jagged" or heavily pixelated. I had to apply a couple of special effects to "soften" the image to keep it from being downright ugly.


ahh ok thats more my language lol


----------



## buddyswife

ok 1 more try .. my husband just bought me a gift certificate to amazon and i was wondering if you can make it 600x800 black and white? if not its ok


----------



## Guest




----------



## buddyswife

ty ty .. its perfect!!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

So I was bored and decided to make a screensaver using the work of one of my favorite artist on Deviantart. His screenname is Justflyakite. His characters are just too cute.


----------



## MonaSW

That's cute!


----------



## MineKinder

Bacardi Jim said:


>


Wow, Jim you are a whizz at this! Do you do computer stuff as a living?
Your soooo good! And so kind..... to help all of us out!


----------



## Guest

Nope.  I don't even own Photoshop.  I use Ulead PhotoImpact, which is kind of a streamlined, "lite" version of Photoshop and only cost me $10.

I simply have a good eye and no life (thus allowing me the hours to play with a particularly difficult picture).


----------



## Guest

Don't be so modest, you gots skillz man!


----------



## Guest

Vampyre said:


> Don't be so modest, you gots skillz man!


I need to make you an avatar with dripping blood.

I can do that.


----------



## Guest

I can do it to.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Gotta bit bored last night and make my own screensavers again. This time its classic line in my handwriting. Used a V7 Pilot pen regular notepaper, and my Kodak easyshare.


----------



## kim

Vegas_Asian said:


> Gotta bored last night and make my own screensavers again. This time its classic line in my handwriting. Used a V7 Pilot pen regular notepaper, and my Kodak easyshare.


Vegas, that's a great idea. I really like it.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

If anyone wants any particular lines, I don't mind giving it a try. Tomorrow is Superbowl and I don't wait football...basically all I do is sit in a corner and read...or make ringtones for the family


----------



## kim

Vegas, 
Do the end of the fairy tale...    And they lived happily ever after


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Sure thing!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

here we go:


----------



## kim

Vegas, 
They are great.  Thanks!
And I love the pen.


----------



## Guest

umm ummm....I can draw Woody Woodpecker!


I do like the pics VA.


----------



## Guest

VA:  One more...

"It was a dark and stormy night..."


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Okay I'll get on it. Just woke up! lol


----------



## Guest

Me too.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Here are two and they are only slightly different:


----------



## cat616

Bacardi Jim said:


> VA: One more...
> 
> "It was a dark and stormy night..."


BJ, How about this for Dark and Stormy 









I am just playing on words, I do want this for a screensaver.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

lol


----------



## Guest

Thanks, VA.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

You're welcome! I got to play with fire....Now I must find my zippo..matches don't like me


----------



## Guest

Vegas_Asian said:


> You're welcome! I got to play with fire....Now I must find my zippo..matches don't like me


Ditto. When I am forced to use matches, I frequently end up with a bit of flaming sulfur/phosphorus flying off and lodging under one of my fingernails.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

that would be a good excuse for me to go out and get a manicure. lol. Wait! I still haven't use my gift certificate I got for christmas. SCORE!!!


----------



## Guest

The little burn mark isn't the issue.  It hurts like HELL and continues to do so for a week.


----------



## Guest

Jim!  You're lucky you don't catch fire.  Alcohol is highly flamable!


----------



## intinst

Bacardi Jim said:


> Thanks, VA.


Yes, I thank you as well. These will look great on the Kindle.


----------



## Guest

Vampyre said:


> Jim! You're lucky you don't catch fire. Alcohol is highly flamable!


Funny, I heard that it was highly _inflammable_.


----------



## Guest

Bacardi Jim said:


> Funny, I heard that it was highly _inflammable_.


Well as you sit there in your blue flame, you can ponder that.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

You're welcome! I still don't mind taking requests.


----------



## Guest

Ackkkk!  I've helped hijack my own thread!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

[evil laugh] I need to borrow Vampy thread jacking smily.

I put things together when I am bored...since I can't build models. (too messy). Maybe I should do my homework.


----------



## Guest




----------



## ricky

After drinking a bit of Land Shark beer, I offer myself as a sacrifice to this Majestic creature.


----------



## sam

Thanks for all your hard work on the screensavers BJ!  I have copied quite a few...they look marvelous darling 

Sam


----------



## crebel

Thanks for Starry Night - another favorite.  Radar has exclusively Bacardi Jim screensavers now!


----------



## Guest

^^^ It was my pleasure, folks.  Least I can do after all the trouble I cause around here.


----------



## Angela

Bacardi Jim said:


> ^^^ It was my pleasure, folks. Least I can do after all the trouble I cause around here.


You cause trouble Not you!! Never... hehe...


----------



## sam

Life wouldn't be nearly as much fun without the troublemakers!!  Keep it up Jim!


----------



## CuriousLaura

Thanks Jim for all the screensavers, I'm kinda new, so I just saw them they are so cool.....loved the variety 
Now, here's to hoping they work on K2!!!
CHEERS!!!!..... where everybody knows your name (sorry couldn't help it)


----------



## Guest

CuriousLaura said:


> Thanks Jim for all the screensavers, I'm kinda new, so I just saw them they are so cool.....loved the variety
> Now, here's to hoping they work on K2!!!
> CHEERS!!!!..... where everybody knows your name (sorry couldn't help it)


If you look through the Photo Gallery foum, you'll find many more of mine broken down by categtories. Most are on Page 2. Enjoy!


----------



## CuriousLaura

Bacardi Jim said:


> If you look through the Photo Gallery foum, you'll find many more of mine broken down by categtories. Most are on Page 2. Enjoy!


OK gonna look it up, thanks, I'll let you know


----------



## raccemup

Jim,
These are great! THANKS so much!  I especially love the dark/macabre ones.  Awesome!


----------



## Guest

raccemup said:


> Jim,
> These are great! THANKS so much! I especially love the dark/macabre ones. Awesome!


Check out my "Horror screensavers" thread on page 2.

And you're welcome.


----------



## Angela

The DD is pretty ticked that she can't have custom screensavers on her K2!!


----------



## Kindgirl

Soooooo yah... These are great.  I picked up a ton of them.  I'm trying to do a theme of illustrations and photos from great books I've read or classics and you gave my collection a huge boost!


----------



## thefuture4

Thanks for the backgrounds, I got a few of the dragon ones and the comic strip ones!  Very good!


----------



## Guest

thefuture4 said:


> Thanks for the backgrounds, I got a few of the dragon ones and the comic strip ones! Very good!


If you liked the dragons, you might want to check out my LotR screensavers thread.


----------



## Guest

Angela said:


> The DD is pretty ticked that she can't have custom screensavers on her K2!!


It appears that now she can.


----------



## pomlover2586

If you're willing to play around a bit LOL


----------



## intinst

Bacardi Jim said:


> Sookie and wassisname


Thanks, JIm


----------



## Guest

intinst said:


> Thanks, JIm


It had been a while. I owed you folks some.


----------



## intinst

Even better


----------



## Guest

intinst said:


> Even better


She's an old friend of mine... in a manner of speaking.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I watched True Blood prior to reading the books....before books, I was drooling over Bill...but now? Post 8 books? Not so much......



Spoiler



Now I drool over Eric!


----------



## Guest

Get it quick if you want it.  They're all going away.


----------



## Kindgirl

nooooooooo I love yours


----------



## KBoards Admin

Sorry, I wasn't quick enough on the draw to prevent these from being deleted. 

I guess we will have to recruit some graphics-skilled people to provide us with some Kindle-sized graphics to use as screensavers.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Spoiler



Holy Smokies this is childish!!!



(Sorry....)


----------



## wilsondm2

I'll be glad to help where I can.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

You do good work wilson!!!  I appreciate it


----------



## Kathy

I have a bunch that I'll add tomorrow. If you have anything special you want let me know. I enjoy doing them.


----------



## pidgeon92

I've got several fantastic new images I've found in the past few days.... I've converted a few and will post them all tomorrow.


----------



## luvmy4brats

pidgeon92 said:


> I've got several fantastic new images I've found in the past few days.... I've converted a few and will post them all tomorrow.


Anymore like the zodiac ones you did? Those are some of my favorite!



wilsondm2 said:


> I'll be glad to help where I can.


Oh, yay! More Tinkerbell!



Kathy said:


> I have a bunch that I'll add tomorrow. If you have anything special you want let me know. I enjoy doing them.


Excellent! The more the merrier.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Kathy said:


> I have a bunch that I'll add tomorrow. If you have anything special you want let me know. I enjoy doing them.


Kathy I know yours are absolutely beautiful and thanks to all you guys who are contributing. We should have a great variety of screensavers.


----------



## intinst

Interesting how everyone is jumping in with screensavers


----------



## wilsondm2

intinst said:


> Interesting how everyone is jumping in with screensavers


Hey its fun! You do good work as well!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

intinst said:


> Interesting how everyone is jumping in with screensavers


Kathy's have been here all the time but are in accessories under Oberon Covers. She creates them to match our covers. Jess also has some in accessories.


----------



## Kathy

intinst said:


> Interesting how everyone is jumping in with screensavers


I have several threads in the Photo forum for screensavers. I enjoy doing it. I try to make them to the Skins and Covers. I find it relaxing to do. I hope that we can all share our ideas and love seeing all of the different designs people come up with.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Kathy said:


> I have several threads in the Photo forum for screensavers. I enjoy doing it. I try to make them to the Skins and Covers. I find it relaxing to do. I hope that we can all share our ideas and love seeing all of the different designs people come up with.


I knew they had been here for a month or so, just posted wrong thread where to find them. Thanks Kathy for clearing that up. People would have been stumbling all over the place looking for them.


----------



## luvmy4brats

We need to dig out Verena's zodiac screensavers too. They were in a Birthday thread I think...


----------



## Kathy

No problem Linda. Thanks for the support. Now, I know a lot of people like the Disney screensavers, but I really love the Nursery Rhymes. As everyone already knows, I have grandchildren and they are fascinated with my Kindle. The younger ones love stories, so I have put some nursery rhyme screensavers on my Kindle and they love them. They think I'm reading them a story from the Kindle and we all have a good time, so I'll share these with you tonight. Promise, I'll do more grownup ones later.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

How sweet!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Kathy, I love these! I have a huge variety of screensavers on my Kindle (probably 50-60 now) I save them by number so I can make it appear random (all the zodiac ones are 10, 20, 30; disney are 15, 25, 35; etc...) so I have room to fill in different ones. I like it because I have so many, I never know which one I'll see next. The nursery rhymes will make a great addition!


----------



## Kindgirl

Ooooh I had no idea what was going on when I saw that post.  Sorry!

I guess the good news is that everyone is experimenting and sharing screensavers.  It's fun, and I love seeing some of the new ones people are coming up with.


----------



## Brendako

Nevermind. Figured it out!


----------

